# FOX News channel to launch HD on May 1st



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

Just an FYI. No mention of when Dish will have it.

http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/2008/04/fox_news_channel_to_launch_in_hd_on_may_1st.php


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh yeah, but when is SciFi and USA going to be available on Dish in HD?!?!

...oh, uh. Sorry. 

Seriously... This would not be my first choice, but definitely welcomed. I wouldn't expect it to be TOOO long before it's available on Dish b/c Fox knows that viewers have the choice of seeing news in HD over at CNN. ...so the push in a way could be from customers _and_ Fox as the supplier.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The new channel is already being discussed here.

If you intend to ask when DISH is adding it, please ask in The "Missing HD" Discussion Thread


----------

